# Any ideas on Look KG 231 frame



## toonraid (Sep 19, 2006)

Have been offered a new old stock Look KG 231 in my size - perfect for 2nd bike (1st Look frame) as price is very good but can not find any reviews or info on this frame so would appretiate some feedback.


----------

